# PSE Micro Burner draw weight adjustment



## PoppieWellie (Sep 16, 2009)

*PSE Micro Burner*

Not sure about the 2010 Browning micro midas. The micro midas I have seen last year does not have multiple sight mounting holes like the MicroBurner does. 

The MicroBurner is more like a solid limb version of the Chaos which is a split-limb bow.

Just an FYI, my husband and I looked at many bows before we settled on the Diamond Razor Edge.

Good Luck To Your Quest!


----------



## PSERepNE (Oct 8, 2008)

*Flight Risk*

To answer your question, yes the draw weight is independent of the draw length. JB


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

Yep, It is independant of the DL, and its not just a rebadged browning it has a different riser and limbs than the browning did


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

*Awesome Youth Bow!*

Not to hijack but the PSE Microburner is one heck of a youth bow. Got a 29# model for my 7 year old, he has a 19" draw length and is shooting right at 18 pounds very easily right now. 

The module that comes with the bow gets you 10" of draw length adjustment, so his goes from 18 to 28 inches. The limb bolts are spec'd to turn out 6 full turns. My son's bow went down to 15 pounds with this, cranked down it's 32 pounds. Solid wall, fast, accurate, and tight - no slop from all the adjustability. It has the look and feel of an adult hunting bow and he'll probably make his first whitetail kill with this bow in a few years.


----------



## Flight Risk (Feb 2, 2010)

Yeah that's what I ended up getting him, although we still have to get it setup correctly yet.

Only thing I don't like about it is the peep is set way too high, and it looks like they've just scrunched upa bunch of serving to hold it in, and melted it into two big goey lumps. May have to get it re-served to have the peep at the right height, and it needs to go lower than the stock serving length.

Russell.


----------

